# Dollar spot or insects



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Dollar spot or insects/spiders?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

My guess is dollar spot


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Definitely looks like dollar spot to me. I'm dealing with the same in Charlotte. Sprayed 3336 tonight. Play to spray Propiconazole in 14 days.

My first time dealing with disease. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Jono59 (Aug 18, 2018)

It's not dollar spot.. they are tiny cob webs.. it's the small little spiders you will see running across the foot paths as you walk by. I have the same things on my grass just south of Charlotte.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mycelium


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Spider webs on grass that is damp with morning dew may be dollar spot fungus. The branching of dollar spot fungus looks like spider webs or cobwebs on grass, but unlike real spider webs, dollar spot webs disappear when the dew dries.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

So a week later they are all gone with no treatment. Mowed on Sunday though.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm having them pop up in my back yard all over the place for the past few weeks. Sometimes I can mess with the edges and find tiny tiny spiders, and sometimes not. So. I'm not real sure what it is. I haven't had any brown patches yet... so just going to wait it out and see I guess.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Have you put done Milorganite? As it breaks down, it will cause the same thing. May not necessarily be a harmful fungus.


----------

